# breathing enhancers for cardio



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 3, 2011)

Do these actually work or have any evidence of working? Anybody used them before? Feedback anyone?


I'm looking at the powerlung, powerbreathe, expand a lung and so on:

Google


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Oct 4, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Do these actually work or have any evidence of working? Anybody used them before? Feedback anyone?
> 
> 
> I'm looking at the powerlung, powerbreathe, expand a lung and so on:
> ...



*Beneifts*

They benefit the company that sells them...NOT you. 

*Interval Training*

One of the most effective methods of increasing VO2 Max, breathing, is interval training.  

*Lactate Threshold*

Increasing endurance also has to do with increasing your Lactate Threshold, though training. 

*Bottom Line*

"There AIN'T NO Free Lunch." 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 4, 2011)

I've have heard some good things about them. I guess they're not beneficial from what you're saying.


----------



## G3 (Oct 4, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Do these actually work or have any evidence of working? Anybody used them before? Feedback anyone?
> 
> 
> I'm looking at the powerlung, powerbreathe, expand a lung and so on:
> ...


 
I have a powerlung, I'll let you know, and I'll be honest if I don't think it does shit. Tried to Rep you and forum said I had to spread more around first.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 4, 2011)

G3 said:


> I have a powerlung, I'll let you know, and I'll be honest if I don't think it does shit. Tried to Rep you and forum said I had to spread more around first.


 Thanks and if it doesn't do anything for $115 then I WILL be left BREATHLESS!


----------



## SFW (Oct 4, 2011)

Can i use this product with the fizogen strap?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 4, 2011)

SFW said:


> Can i use this product with the fizogen strap?


 lol


----------



## wisco (Oct 4, 2011)

Albuterol.


----------



## Vernon98 (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm looking at the powerlung, powerbreathe, expand a lung and so on:


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 5, 2011)

wisco said:


> Albuterol.


 How long do you receive the effects of albuterol though?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 7, 2011)

Vernon98 said:


> I'm looking at the powerlung, powerbreathe, expand a lung and so on:


 You just cut and pasted what I said. Stop trolling.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 7, 2011)

just sleep in an alititude chamber


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 7, 2011)

If only I had one.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 7, 2011)

lol make one! idk how but do it mang


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 7, 2011)

They only cost close to 5 grand. Hyperbaric Oxygen Chamber For Sale - Brand New - Free Shipping! - Houston - Health - Beauty I wish I knew how to make one.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 7, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> They only cost close to 5 grand. Hyperbaric Oxygen Chamber For Sale - Brand New - Free Shipping! - Houston - Health - Beauty I wish I knew how to make one.


 lol holy shit thats still a lot of money and ya well u can find anyting online look it up!


----------



## .V. (Oct 7, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> How long do you receive the effects of albuterol though?



About 4 hours.

-----------------------------
In my experience, sprints (the interval training mentioned earlier) and tabata routines on the bike are best for improving oxygen exchange, lung capacity, VO2 max... whatever you are looking to improve...they'll help it.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 7, 2011)

.V. said:


> About 4 hours.
> 
> -----------------------------
> In my experience, sprints (the interval training mentioned earlier) and tabata routines on the bike are best for improving oxygen exchange, lung capacity, VO2 max... whatever you are looking to improve...they'll help it.


 Did you get strength gains from albuterol too? Any heart side effects?


----------



## G3 (Oct 8, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> just sleep in an alititude chamber


 
Landis made his own.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 8, 2011)

SFW said:


> Can i use this product with the fizogen strap?



Holy cr@p I can't believe someone actually remembers that


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Oct 9, 2011)

*"Chance Favors The Prepared Mind."*



Call of Ktulu said:


> Did you get strength gains from albuterol too? Any heart side effects?



*Home Work*

Did you do your home work and look up information on it?  Always do that as well as getting feed back. 

*Albuterol Sulfate by Anthony Roberts*

Anthony Roberts provides ONE of the best articles on albuterol.  

From my personal perspective (meaning I've tried it), I agee with Anthony Roberts article. 

*Strength Gains*

Albubuterol is a stiumlate.  Like any stiumlate, when taken prior to a workout, it provides you with more energy.  

That means it enables you to train with more intensity.  

One of the keys to increasing performance of any kind is intensity. 

Thus, albuterol provides strength gains indirectly.  

*Other Simular Stimulants*

Let's look at three other in the same catagory.

*Clenbuterol*

A sibling of albuterol.  I'd pick albuterol over it. 

*Caffeine*

Ingesting 1-4 mg per pound of body weight works for most individuals.  Thus, a 200 lb individual could ingest 200 to 800 mg of caffeine.  

*The Beauty of Caffeine*

1) REALLY Cheap...except at Starbucks. 

2) Easy to score.

3) You CANNOT get busted for it.  

4) Caffeine WORKS!!! It is the foundation of just about every energy and/or weight loss supplement/beverage on the market.  

That is a HUGE clue!

*Ephdrine*

I found it produced virtually the same effect as Albuterol.  Ephedrine can still be purchased over the couner on line.   

*Stacking*

One of the best stacks every is Ephedrine/Caffeine.

*Synergistic Effects of Ephedrine/Caffeine Effect*

Synergistis means the sum is greater than it parts.  

Thus, combining Ephdrine with Caffeine is the mathimatical equivalent of:

2 + 2 = 5

*Combo*

The right mix is 20-25 mg of Ephedrine with 200 mg of Caffeine.  More is NOT better!  

*Over The Counter Ephedrine*

Ephedrine is a legal over the counter medication that can be purchased in limited quanities. 

*Primatine or Bronkaide* 

Google them and shop your best deal.  

*Heart Side Effects*

Unless you have some cardiovascular problems, there are no long term problems. 

*Stimulates Heart Rate*

All of these are stimulants will increase your heart rate, metabolism, breathing, etc. 

*Medication*

All of these can cause problems when used incorrectly. 

*"Stupid is as stupid does."* Forrest Gump

Stupidity is NOT a crime but can be a death sentence at times.  

*"Chance favors the pepared mind." Pasteur*

DO your homework!

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## .V. (Oct 9, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Did you get strength gains from albuterol too? Any heart side effects?



I use it for my breathing.  I give it at work daily also.  It does have some stimulant effect but it's not a good one.  Unless you call feeling shaky, jittery, nervous a good effect.  Generally it's given in 2.5mg doses by inhalation with nebulized oxygen and can be given up to 3 times up to a maximum dosage of 7.5mg.  The dosage is not really weight dependent.

I don't use the inhaler or the nebulizer, I take the tabs.  They are 4mg and are SUPPOSED to be taken twice a day, not three.  If one is using them for appetite suppression, then yes they can be used three times.

It's used because it's a bronchodilator, to open up the airways in the lungs allowing someone to breathe better.

However, it's also a vasoconstrictor and CNS stimulant.  So some use it for enhanced fat burning.  It may enhance fat burning a little but honestly it's not enough to be worth feeling bad from using it.  It does not enhance strength at all.  Since it constricts the blood vessels - all of them - including the coronary vessels that supply blood to the heart muscle, it's dangerous to use if you have any pre-existing heart disease.


----------

